# Simple function



## Sorku (22. Mrz 2007)

Hi, sorry for speaking english, my german isn't very good  :wink: 

I'm not 100% sure if it's possible, but is possible to create a .class file (that can execute a .jar file) that can be opened in a webbrowser?

Example:

```
<APPLET code="jarload.class" width="200" height="200"></APPLET>
```

What I'm trying to create is a printscreen button on a homepage in the webbrowser.
I'm currently developing a php based game client for a webbased java game if anyone is wondering. 

I hope anyone speaks english here  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

Yes, that's possible, but the applet has to be signed to do stuff like that.
The question is why you need the jar at all?
A signed Applet can do everything a jar can do.


----------



## Sorku (22. Mrz 2007)

The reason is pretty simple - I don't know any java at all so it would be too complicated. 

I found a jar that works just the way I want, so it would be much easier...

The question is then, how do I create a simple button that executes a jar file?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

1. Unpack the jar and look in the manifest how the main class is called
2. Write a simple Class that invokes the main class of the other jar.
For example:

```
class MyButton extends JApplet implements ActionListener
{
      public void init()
      {
               JButton button = new JButton("Print Screen");
               add(button);
               button.addActionListener(this);
      }
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
      {
          MainClassOfTheOtherJar.main(null);
      }
}
```
3. Compile it
4. Make a jar out of your Applet and sign it
5. put both of the jars on the server and add both of them to the html code.


----------



## Sorku (22. Mrz 2007)

You lost me there  :? 

I'm using this jar file:
http://dev.kanngard.net/dev/home.nsf/Permalinks/ID_20040702145456.html/$FILE/ScreenCapturer.jar

The main class is called "ScreenCapturer.class"
Is this code correct then? Don't I need to import any files?

```
class MyButton extends JApplet implements ActionListener 
{ 
      public void init() 
      { 
               JButton button = new JButton("Print Screen"); 
               add(button); 
               button.addActionListener(this); 
      } 
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
      { 
          ScreenCapturer.main(null); 
      } 
}
```

How do I add them both to the HTML code?


----------

